# The Progress Thread



## Philligan (Nov 11, 2014)

Posting this on behalf of our good friend Tang, because he's offline right now and I'm too impatient to wait. 

*The idea: Post an early photo you took followed by a more recent one to show how you've developed as a photographer. Try and post similarly styled photos for bonus points.*

Mine:

I was looking through my Flickr and came across these, which work out pretty perfectly. Same person, both black and white portraits. Both processed in Lightroom IIRC, although very differently. 

This was taken in September of last year, a month or so after I first got my T3. This would have been the T3 and 50 1.8 in Aperture Priority at 1.8.  



IMG_0830 by philbabbey, on Flickr

This was from this last Thursday. This is the beloved X-T1 (may it reign forever) and 35 1.4, lit with the unlimited wonderful Yongnuo and a shoot-thru umbrella.



DSCF0034 by philbabbey, on Flickr


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Nov 11, 2014)

One of my very first shoots in 2009, shot with my Olympus E-1 w/35-100mm f/2.






And from my most recent shoot, with my Nikon.


----------



## Tang (Nov 11, 2014)

My man. Excellent work. Mine will be easy because I'm using the same 'model' for each era! 

My first attempt at taking a picture of a person. What's with the frame?!



Jenn portrait. by nrrfed, on Flickr

and the most recent:



jenn #78 by nrrfed, on Flickr


----------



## Whammy (Nov 12, 2014)

I managed to dig out an old photo.

Both my old and modern photos actually use the same lens.
Olympus OM Zuiko 55mm f1.2

The first was taken in 2008 of my sister. It was taken on film. Don't remember the type. Pretty sure it was my Olympus OM-4Ti body.
My film scanner at the time was awful.

The second was taken in 2014 of a couple. Taken with the same lens but with a Canon 5d MkII.

_Bodies come and go, but lenses are for life_ 

2008 - Film - Olympus OM-4Ti - Olympus 55mm f1.2





2014 - Digital - Canon 5d MkII - Olympus 55mm f1.2





They are both B&W, both with the same lens and both have a blonde girl facing to the right so I though these worked well as a comparison.


----------

